# Prozesse einschränken



## schlawiner (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor der Frage wie ich die Prozesse eines users einschränken kann. z.b. er soll nur bestimmte anwendung starten können.


----------



## genodeftest (7. Oktober 2011)

Was du machen kannst, ist dem Nutzer die Rechte zu entziehen, Anwendungen starten zu können. dazu mal 





> man chmod


 anschauen


----------

